
PopSockets turned a simple lifehack into $169M in revenue - pmp301
https://jilt.com/upsell/popsockets-growth/
======
rajacombinator
Odd. Never seen anyone using this in the wild. Is it just convention tchotchke
fodder?

~~~
mikekchar
When I went back to Canada to visit my family at Christmas, my neice's friend
(14 years old) had one. Definitely not a techie, or from a techie family. I
thought it was pretty clever.

------
ezconnect
Never seen this one before. The folding rings that acts as stand and the
magnets are more common

------
forkLding
Seen a couple of my friends and family with these, never really thought about
where they came from though, quite interesting to see how big it is

------
hnnh44
>PopSockets is currently moving over 10 million products a month, with a unit
price of just $10.

10 million units per month at $10/unit? I call bullshit. That would put them
at $1,200,000,000 per year.

I've seen them around, but maybe 1 per 1000 people. Amazingly successful, but
someone screwed up the numbers.

~~~
Fezzik
Maybe... but consider my counter-anecdotes 1) almost everyone uses them: I am
a mid 30s professional and I’d say 1 out of every 2 people I work with has one
- judges, law clerks, attorneys, judicial assistants, clients, all of their
children... and 2) I see them all the time for promotions, from radio stations
to non-profits giving them away at fairs, and bands both big and small selling
them at shows. So those are two segments that are buying huge amounts of
product in bulk. I doubt it will last, and would not be surprised if the
numbers are inflated a bit, but right now they are hugely popular. Heck, my
State Bar Associaiton even had dozens at a CLE recently, and I went to an
Indian Child Welfare Act Conference 2 months ago and the tribes had stacks of
them and were giving them out for free as well. It is _the_ new hot
advertisement/brand placement(?) avenue.

------
cmwelsh
I’m 30 and I’d say 50% of my friends use one. They’re super convenient.

-sent from my iPhone SE with indents in my fingers

~~~
jhloa2
I see people using them all the time. I tried with my current phone but I took
it off once I realized it broke my wireless charging.

------
bigwheeler
I never saw a use for it, but I’m still an iPhone SE user. Kids and adults in
my area use them though.

